# Stewart Plastics – Croydon – Oct 2015



## mockney reject (Nov 8, 2015)

_The history_

Formed in 1945, Stewart is the UK market leader in the manufacture and supply of technical plastic moulded products for the gardening, home and professional catering sectors. The company offers a large range of products in its portfolio ranging from garden planters and propagators, to food containers and specialist storage products. The company employs 70 people. They were originally located in Croydon Later moving to a purpose built factory in Oxford in 2012
The Croydon site has been empty for a while and has become a haven for graffiti artists, skaters and fly tippers.

_The Explore_

Out yet again with @slayaaaa or a let’s see what we can find kinda afternoon and although we had spoken about this site, we had our eyes on something opposite it that was much more fun….
On approaching the site the sheers scale of it was impressive, as was the amount of graffiti that covered it. Now I’m not just talking quick tags or throw up but full on proper pieces of art.
We had a quick chat outside with a couple of painters and in we went.
A nice chilled explore accompanied by the smell of fresh paint and some great views

As always please enjoy the pics


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2015)

Some really great photos here MR. Thanks.


----------



## mookster (Nov 8, 2015)

Sterling is one of my favourite artists, his stuff really stands out from normal graffiti. Think I'll have to give this a nose soon.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2015)

Love the twin chimney shot.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Another success! Thanks for sharing


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 15, 2015)

I can see my old office in Delta Point from the roof shot. 

now THERE'S a thought..............


----------



## smiler (Nov 15, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Love the twin chimney shot.


Yeah, I liked that one, Jobs a goodun MR, Thanks


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Croydon has a lot to offer, we have hit a number of sites there now


----------

